# Rag Master UK MF



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rag Master UK recently launched over here and I wondered if anybody has experience of their products?
What type of product?
Do they do what they are supposed to?
They any good?
How do they wash?
How many uses in how long?

Thanks


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Ive just ordered a couple of the 800gsm ones so will report back when they arrive.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Not used them myself but there has been a lot of referrals to their site from happy shoppers on this Forum


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Brilliant company, awesome quick delivery, great products, low prices. Will be buying from them again for sure.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

excellent eagle edgeless towels.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Great company to deal with! All good! Great MFs :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Which towels are you lads ordering for windows from them?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've been using the edgeless mf's for a couple of months now and have found them to be excellent.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> Which towels are you lads ordering for windows from them?


 the best cloth for windows are waffle weave towels


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just placed an order with them:

1 x 16 x 16 DETAIL MASTER PRO Split Purple-nality (Dual Pile)
1 x 16 x 16 DETAIL MASTER PRO Premium Glass and Window Towel
1 x 3 x 5 DETAIL MASTER Microfiber White Waffle Weave Sponge
2 x 16 x 16 DETAIL MASTER PRO Everest 800
1 x 16 x 16 DETAIL MASTER PRO NiteRyder (Plush Dual Pile)

Free next day delivery on orders over £10 :thumb:
Will let you know how i get on


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Annnnd which of these would you recommend for drying? I know the long pile ones are good for removing polish/wax, but are they also good for drying?


----------

